# windows defender software explorer configuration



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok i'm running vista rc1, and have windows defender on for now. but its driving me crazy. there are some apps i want to start when my pc starts, but win defender wwon't let them. i can see the apps in the software explorer window of defender, and there are buttons that i could click to allow or block startup apps, but when i select the apps i want to change the settings on, the buttons stay greyed out. in fact, it does this on all apps it says are not yet classified. why is ms so stupid as to not let me make my own decsitions as too what apps i want to run just because they havn't had a chance to personally check them? is there any way i can get the buttons to un grey so that i can click allow?


----------



## thommoj (Jun 13, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> ok i'm running vista rc1, and have windows defender on for now. but its driving me crazy. there are some apps i want to start when my pc starts, but win defender wwon't let them. i can see the apps in the software explorer window of defender, and there are buttons that i could click to allow or block startup apps, but when i select the apps i want to change the settings on, the buttons stay greyed out. in fact, it does this on all apps it says are not yet classified. why is ms so stupid as to not let me make my own decsitions as too what apps i want to run just because they havn't had a chance to personally check them? is there any way i can get the buttons to un grey so that i can click allow?



Sorry to ask so long after your post (I just joined), but did you ever get this resolved? I am having EXACTLY the same experience with Vista and Defender. Just as irritated as you were!! :4-dontkno


----------

